# Nissan ESFLOW Concept To Bow At Geneva Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan will show their ESFLOW electric car concept at the Geneva Auto Show, a vehicle that has more in common with the Tesla Roadster than Nissan's compact Leaf EV.

While the Leaf is based on a traditional car chassis, the ESFLOW is a clean-sheet design, that uses two motors in the rear wheels to allow for sub-5 second sprints to 60 mph. Torque vectoring is also present, allowing for the kind of handling sports car enthusiasts can only dream of.

Although the ESFLOW does share the same battery system as the Leaf, these are strategically mounted along both axles as a means of optimizing weight distribution. Range is up to about 150 miles, boosted in part by a lightweight aluminum chassis.

Inside, the pedals and steering wheel adjusts, while the seats stay fixed. We'll be on hand at Geneva to check out the ESFLOW in the flesh, so stay tuned at the very beginning of March as coverage gets underway.

More: *Nissan ESFLOW Concept To Bow At Geneva Auto Show* on AutoGuide.com


----------

